# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Με σχαρα ή χωρίς σχάρα?

## Orix

Κλουβί με σχάρα ή χωρίς σχάρα?

Χθές αγόρασα το κλουβάκι για να βάλω τα gouldian και χαλάστηκα που δεν είχε κλουβί χωρίς σχάρα.
Τα προτιμώ γιατί το κλουβί καθαρίζεται 100% ενώ με την σχάρα οι κουτσουλιές κολλάνε και θέλει κόπο να τις ξεκολλάς που κάτι μένει πάντα. 

Όταν του το 'πα μου απάντησε πως θα πιάσουνε ποδάγρα αλλά και πάλι έχω ένα θέμα. Τα ποδαρακια τους ετσι μικρά που είναι, όταν προσγειωνονται σίγουρα δεν θα πατανε σε σταθερο έδαφος, δηλαδή υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μην πατήσουν και τα δυο ποδαράκια στη σχαρα και το ένα να πατήσει μεσα οπότε το βλέπω κάπως επικινδυνο "ορθοπαιδικά" για τα πουλάκια.
Συν τοις άλλοις ακόμα και με την σχάρα *πάλι πατανε τις κουτσουλιές* που στέκονται στη σχαρα.

Έχω διαβάσει διάφορα άρθρα στο σάιτ αλλά το θέμα είναι κάπως "μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα". Προς το παρόν έχω βάλει λευκες κόλλες Α4 πάνω από τη σχάρα και πασπάλισα λίγο άμμο για πουλιά για την υγρασία, επίσης τους έχω κάτω πιατάκι με καθαρή άμμο για να τσιμπολογάνε. Καθαριότητα υποστρώματος κάθε τριτη μέρα.

Είμαι κάπως μπερδεμένος.

----------


## jk21

δες αυτα τα δυο θεματα

*Σχάρα ή όχι στον πάτο ενός κλουβιού;**Προτεινόμενα υλικά για τους πάτους των κλουβιών*και πιστευω θα καλυφθεις 

η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι η σχαρα εχει νοημα ,αν καθαριζεται συχνα και δεν φτανει ενα πουλι με το ραμφος του ,τον πατο του κλουβιου και το οποιο υποστρωμα 

εγω εχω χωρις προβλημα κλουβα χωρις πατο ,με χρηση pellets ανα 15νθημερο κατα μεσο ορο ( πιο αραια το χειμωνα ,πιο συχνα το καλοκαιρι και σιγουρα αλλαγη πριν βγουνε τα μικρα απο τη φωλια ,για να ειναι πανω σε καθαροτατο υποστρωμα ,αν δεν πολυπετανε

----------


## Orix

Τα διάβασα και ο καθένας έχει τη δική του γνώμη τελικά σε τι τον βολεύει ή θεωρεί ότι είναι ιδανικό. Είναι κάπως μπερδευτικό. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## jk21

εχεις δεδομενο οτι υπαρχει στην κατοχη σου κλουβι με σχαρα .υποθετω μη αποσπωμενη

οποτε 

για μενα ειτε χρησιμοποιεις απορροφητικο χαρτι κουζινας με αλλαγη καθε μερα ,ειτε pellets με πολυ πιο αραιη αλλαγη 

παιρνει μια ξυστρα για ψησταριες ,και την καθαριζεις καθε 4-5 μερες τις κουτσουλιες απο τη σχαρα .οτι μενει το περνας με ενα σφουγγαρι με υγρο για πιατα και μετα ξανα με σφουγγαρι βουτηγμενο σε καθαρο νερο και εισαι μια χαρα .εννοειται σε πιο αραια διαστηματα κανεις και πιο καλο καθαρισμο

----------


## panos70

Εγω χρονια τωρα τα εχω χωρις σχαρα χωρις προβλημα,γιατι αλλιως πρεπει να καθαριζεται οπως λεει ο jk ,κι εγω δεν εχω τετοια διλημματα,

----------


## geog87

και εγω χωρις σχαρα τα εχω και δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα!

----------


## Orix

Eυχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χρόνη είναι καθαρά θέμα του πουλιού αν θα βάλεις σχάρα η όχι. αν το πουλί έχει την κακιά συνήθεια να τρωει απο κατω τοτε θελει σχαρα και διατροφη με ιχνοστοιχεια. αν δεν τρωει απο κατω τοτε κλουβι χωρις σχαρα. 
εγω ειχα και τα δυο ειδη κλουβιων και τα πουλιά ήταν και είναι υγιέστατα εδώ και 8-9 χρόνια.

----------

